# Can I continue to use garage door without torsion spring?



## noone (May 4, 2011)

Just bought a house and it looks like the torsion spring is broken on one of the garage doors. The garage door opener, a Chamberlain LiftMaster 3280, appears to open and close it without issue. I don't know how long it has been this way.

Can I continue to use it this way or do I need to replace the torsion spring?


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Replace the spring. If the opener fails the door could come down hard on you or someone else without warning.


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

Grampa Bud said:


> Replace the spring. If the opener fails the door could come down hard on you or someone else without warning.


Is this a DIY job or not recommended?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

noone said:


> Is this a DIY job or not recommended?


Not DIY recommended.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

If you have any doubts about your abilities to do risky physical work on your own, hire the job out like everyone else.


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

epson said:


> If you have any doubts about your abilities to do risky physical work on your own, hire the job out like everyone else.


I have under my belt: laid tile, wood, drywall work, studding work, indoor plumbing, trim carpentry, cleaned blower wheels and evaporator coils on air handlers and cleaned the outside condensors.

Am I qualified to do this on my own? Or is it just not worth the hassle?


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

If you are very mechanically inclined you might be able to do it safely with the correct tools for your particular drums. I have replaced Torsion springs on three different doors over the years, myself, but I don't have the upper body strength anymore to do it safely. Also if one spring breaks or lets go you should replace both of them because the unbroken one has taken on severe stress at the time of the other break and most likely will not wind/unwind smoothly or correctly when the new one is put in on the other side. Be safe, listen to these other guys and just call a garage door company. An opener is one thing, but getting hurt with those springs is quite another.


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

Grampa Bud said:


> If you are very mechanically inclined you might be able to do it safely with the correct tools for your particular drums. I have replaced Torsion springs on three different doors over the years, myself, but I don't have the upper body strength anymore to do it safely. Also if one spring breaks or lets go you should replace both of them because the unbroken one has taken on severe stress at the time of the other break and most likely will not wind/unwind smoothly or correctly when the new one is put in on the other side. Be safe, listen to these other guys and just call a garage door company. An opener is one thing, but getting hurt with those springs is quite another.


This door has only one spring. 

I'll call a Garage Door company.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good ,safe move----Tightening a garage door spring is a dangerous and even deadly job.

---Mike-----


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

I definitely do NOT recommend maintenance or removal of torsion-type garage door springs as a DIY project, but if you want some idea of what can be involved, take a look here:


How I Replaced Deadly Garage Door Torsion Springs ... (and lived to tell the tale)


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

noone said:


> This door has only one spring.
> 
> I'll call a Garage Door company.
> 
> Thanks for the comments.


Good move!

I'm a relentless DIYer, but I wouldn't touch a torsion spring on a garage door. A good buddy of mine - retired from an overhead garage door company - says that unless you have the right tools and the right knowhow, those things can kill you. Literally.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Besides the risk that Bud mentioned, you will detroy the plastic gears in the opener if you run it without having the door properly counterbalanced.


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

last time i replaced my springs it was 150 bucks for 2 springs and the labor. you cant beat that.


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

I have a recommended garage door repairman coming tomorrow to replace the single spring on the one car door for $125. He is also going to replace the belts on 2 Liftmaster 1280R units for $30 each including parts. 

I'm satisfied.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

Grampa Bud said:


> Also if one spring breaks or lets go you should replace both of them because the unbroken one has taken on severe stress at the time of the other break and most likely will not wind/unwind smoothly or correctly when the new one is put in on the other side.


Not true. It takes a certain number of turns of the shaft for a door to go up or down. That number is determined by the size of the door and the diameter of the pulleys. Lets say that number is 6. (actual number doesn't matter) If both springs are there, lowering the door winds each spring 6 turns If one spring is broken, lowering the door winds the other spring 6 turns. The tension on that spring is exactly the same.


----------

